# Nurture Soap Supplies



## Navaria (Apr 10, 2016)

At the advice of others, I'm ordering Really Red mica from Nurture in my quest for a great red. Since I'm ordering, is there anything else they have that I really need to check out? To die for scents? Amazing additives? Other colorants you can't live without? I've never ordered from them before so it's all new to me.


----------



## KristaY (Apr 10, 2016)

I LOVE their micas. They mix into oil so smoothly just with stirring. I haven't needed to use my mini frother with them thus, less flying color, lol. I've also not had any spotting or streaking in the soap. I'd suggest getting a sample pack of colors that interest you. They have them in the blues, greens, darks, vibrant, etc. I've only found a few that didn't behave well. I think they were blues that morphed into green or gray.

I've only tried a couple of FO's and they're just ok. I've heard people talk very highly of their molds so that's a consideration too.


----------



## doriettefarm (Apr 10, 2016)

I've never purchased anything from Nurture that I've been unhappy with.  All the micas are great and they even provide a color chart so you can see the end result in both CP & MP.  Their molds and silicone liners are also great . . . I love my 2.5lb tall skinny mold!


----------



## Navaria (Apr 10, 2016)

I've got a mica or two in my cart lol. I'll have to look at their molds. I usually only make a 2 lb batch, so a lot of molds are too big. But I could use a slab mold... lol


----------



## Serene (Apr 10, 2016)

I love their molds.  I cant say enough good things about them.

Micas I love:

Mocha Brown Mica.  It is delicious.
Four Leaf Clover
Green with Envy
Blue Moon
Teal Green
Really Red
Roccoco Red
Mango Tango
Moss Green

Oh and all the Vibrance colors.  Whats not to like?


----------



## Navaria (Apr 10, 2016)

Serene said:


> I love their molds. I cant say enough good things about them.
> 
> Micas I love:
> 
> ...


 
Mango Tango and Really Red are in my cart. I was looking at their greens. I already have 2 but one in liquid and 1 turns kind of khaki colored. I already have too many blues lol


----------



## dibbles (Apr 10, 2016)

100% agree about the molds. The 2.5 lb loaf isn't that much bigger of a batch than a 2 lb batch. DH bought me the slab mold for Christmas and while it is nice, it is really big. I would rather have something more like BB's 9 bar mold, if only because I don't sell and there is only so much soap I can give away. 

The micas are among the best. Among my favorites are Wisteria Purple, Raspberry Red, Apple Green, Spring Green, Teal Green, Bronze Brown. The Vibrance micas are also quite nice. I'd recommend getting the little sample jars instead of the bags. I find them easier to use.


----------



## Navaria (Apr 10, 2016)

dibbles said:


> 100% agree about the molds. The 2.5 lb loaf isn't that much bigger of a batch than a 2 lb batch. DH bought me the slab mold for Christmas and while it is nice, it is really big. I would rather have something more like BB's 9 bar mold, if only because I don't sell and there is only so much soap I can give away.
> 
> The micas are among the best. Among my favorites are Wisteria Purple, Raspberry Red, Apple Green, Spring Green, Teal Green, Bronze Brown. The Vibrance micas are also quite nice. I'd recommend getting the little sample jars instead of the bags. I find them easier to use.


 
8 micas later, I've checked out lol. The slab mold is HUGE! I will never make a batch that big! LOL. And I got the jars. I always end up making a mess with the bags!


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 10, 2016)

Carrie, the owner of Nurture is on the forum, and will occasionally comment.

I also wish they had a smaller slab.  Maybe they will consider it in the future.


----------



## Cosmo (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi everyone! We are actually looking at two smaller slabs. One would have to be supported by a wood box and the other is reinforced with the lips on the sides. Both are great molds! They are both smaller than our current slab and release soap amazingly well.


----------



## Navaria (Apr 19, 2016)

I can't wait! I'm very happy with what I have ordered from your company so far, and would not hesitate to order a mold from you guys!


----------

